
Show HN: Juxta: detailed Amazon product overview, to deliver you from tab hell - kopf
http://juxta.io
======
fiatjaf
Very interesting.

------
MegaLeon
No support for Amazon.uk?

~~~
kopf
I've now enabled amazon.co.uk. Have at it!

~~~
MegaLeon
Sweet, thanks man!

------
uberneo
how are you scraping data from all Amazon stores? scrapy ?

